# Bleeding for over 6 month



## kaif (Feb 14, 2017)

I am so young, just got married, and i have had unstop bleeding. For married woman, you understand my concerns. I really dont know what's wrong with me. If someone had gone through this experience, please let me know what you did


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

please go to your doctor if you're having this much bleeding. you need to be seen by a medical professional. good luck with everything and take care.


----------

